# Mismatch Error: Repo of freebsd 11.1 have packages of freebsd 11.2



## hamed (Oct 11, 2018)

Hi 
I installed freebsd 11.1-RC1
When I update pkg, it show mismatch error.


```
pkg install sysinstall
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
[build-jail] Fetching meta.txz: 100%    944 B   0.9kB/s    00:01
[build-jail] Fetching packagesite.txz: 100%    6 MiB  35.7kB/s    03:10
Processing entries:   0%
Newer FreeBSD version for package php71-dom:
To ignore this error set IGNORE_OSVERSION=yes
- package: 1102000
- running kernel: 1101001
Allow missmatch now?[Y/n]: y
```
I think that repository of freebsd 11.1 have packages of freebsd 11.2.

plz help me.
thanks


----------



## SirDice (Oct 12, 2018)

hamed said:


> I installed freebsd 11.1-RC1
> When I update pkg, it show mismatch error.


The release candidates expire as soon as a full release happens. FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE was released in July 2017 and since September 2018 it is end of life and not supported any more. Upgrade to 11.2.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html


----------

